# NemVia's PL Refit Enterprise



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*NemVia's PL Refit Enterprise - COMPLETED!!!!*

 Hi Everyone! I realize that this is a popular model kit and I have to say that I'm extremely impressed with everyone's efforts and variations (as minute as they can be sometimes) of this kit. I don't think anyone can find every iota of detail on the "Hero" studio model, but Bravo Zulu to all who have made this incredible effort to details and lighting on th PL Enterprise. I entered late in the game with this kit as I had no idea it had even existed until about November of 2006. You can imagine the excitement in finding out there was such a huge model in existance. I myself have bought 2 of the kits. The one I am presenting now is going to be the ST:TMP Drydock refit Enterprise which I started building in December 2006. Although I am far from finished I hope you all will enjoy viewing my version of this kit. I've tried to include each and every technique that I've used to achieve my results. Just a heads up though, I decided since I had 2 kits I didn't want to do 2 identical paint jobs, so for the refit version I decided to use the paint colors suggested in the kit. I realize they are very inaccurate, but hey! This is my refit "VERSION". Any comments, questions, or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Wow...that's a whole lot of masking goin' on. A very nice if not tiring approach to the aztecing.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

loooks goood! Nice work. If I may ask, what colors did you use for the engineering section? Again very nice.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

fiercegaming said:


> loooks goood! Nice work. If I may ask, what colors did you use for the engineering section? Again very nice.


 Thanks! I used the color paints that the instructions suggest which are Engineering Green MM-1716 and Light Engineering green which is 2parts MM-1716 and 1 part Flat White MM-1768. Also Light gray MM 1732, Off white, 2 parts MM-1732 and 1 part MM-1768, and finally Neutral Gray MM-1725 for details on the underbelly. I thinned the paints with 1 part Thinner. The Engineering Green and Flat Euro Gray (Which is used on the outside of the nacels) are not common Model Master Paints in the Hobby stores in my area, so I had to purchase them directly through Testors Website. They're about the same price as the stores except they nail you on the shipping and handling. My suggestion: if you have to buy them directly from Testors, order as many colors as possibly otherwise it's like $5 per shipment. Thanx for checking us out!
-NemVia-


----------



## thrakkorzog (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought about making my own aztec masks for about 10 seconds. Then I ordered Lou's templates. I salute you. You have waaaaaaaaay more patience then I. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Patience? You almost can't be human . Tony your making your own if I understand it right, right?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Great work! :thumbsup:

Have you guys taken a look around the rest of his site? WOW!!!


----------



## d_jedi1 (Jan 20, 2007)

I made my own aztek masks for the upper half of the saucer, then decided to BS the bottom because of the headaches it gave me 

sheesh, how big is your TOS Enterprise? (awesome buildup)


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

fiercegaming said:


> Tony your making your own if I understand it right, right?


Yes, I am having them cut for me. I am also having the secondary patterns cut as well. My hope is that I will be able to lay down my main aztec, and then use any one of the many secondary patterns to lay over the main aztec. It should be a perfect fit. We will see


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow, dude you have a lot of patience and good skills too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

There be some outstanding work there NemVia and for once it's not the refit that grabbed my attention.
The TOS Enterprise and the shuttle are excellent ! As soon as i saw the bridge part it got a round of applause from me  
Superb work, keep it going :thumbsup: 

Go easy


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, but just FYI the masking didn't take as long as you might think. Once the strips are cut for each part of the each section, it's just a matter of putting everything in its place. You just cut the pieces as you stick them on the hull with a sharp exacto. The trick is to never let the knife touch the plastic. You adhere the tape where you want, place the knife where it's supposed to end then pull the tape so the knife cuts it. It's that easy. A little more time consuming, but not much. It's a little cheaper than the frisket, and the end result is very clean as long as you thin you paint. Thanks also for checkin out the rest of our site as well! There's more to come, soon!
-NemVia-


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lookin' righteous, man! Can't wait to see yet another awesome lookin' Refit! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

d_jedi1 said:


> I made my own aztek masks for the upper half of the saucer, then decided to BS the bottom because of the headaches it gave me
> 
> sheesh, how big is your TOS Enterprise? (awesome buildup)


 If I ever finish it, it should be an 8' fully lit model. Definately a model convention touring piece.

-NemVia-


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Raytheon said:


> The TOS Enterprise and the shuttle are excellent



Sweet Fancy Moses!!!

I just now checked out the rest of your site. Fantastic work on the Enterprise Project. A standing ovation sir


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Wiring has begun!*

 Well, I finally started on lighting the big E. So far I've started on the Warp Engines, the Hanger Deck and the officers Lounge. I can see there's going to be a LOT of LEDs for this project, but it's looking better and better as we go. Hope you enjoy the pics. More at the website!
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Update on the wiring progress. Hopefully I can start soon on my drydock model.
Enjoy!
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*New test lighting photos*

cool: Okay! I've got some new Test Lighting pics. My favorite is the saucer section airlock. I think it turned out awesome!
-NemVia- 
Let me know if I did this right... Otherwise.... www.NemVia.com it is. Better yet just go to MY Gallery.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, that does look very nice. :thumbsup:

Would there be any way to put just a little more light on the airlocks so that we could see the details:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure, no problem, that was just a test to make sure the lights would show through the clear plastic. I'll have some pics of that soon. Thanx. 
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hatch details*

 I shot a few more quick pics when I got home today. As you'll see, the details were made from canabalized hanger deck parts and some tube styrene and .080 styrene scrap. I've never really seen any close up pics of the other 2 hatches, so your guess is as good as mine as to what you'd see in there. The only thing left to add onto these is the 2 open hatch doors which I've already made but won't install until I'm done with all the major handleing of the model. They're very fragile.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

This model plus one of John Mays' drydocks...hmmm...possibilities there methinks ? 

Looking very nice so far NemVia. As to what you would see in the other two hatches you mention, who cares !
It's going to look cool anyways :thumbsup: 

Go easy.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeh, actually I will be comparing notes with his project. That's the reason why I built the hatches. When this baby's done, the Drydock will be my next project. I've decided to attempt a saucer mount rather than mounting the ship from below. I'm working on the armature to support the model now. Hopefully this will give the illusion of the ship floating in the Drydock. We'll see how it turns out.

-NemVia-


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Whoa! Excellent work on those access hatches. Sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

COOL! Thanks for the close-ups of the hatch areas. Those look excellent. :thumbsup:


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Nemvia: I really like how it is coming together. The hatches will be a great detail to go with the drydock look.

One thought though, aren't the greens of your strongback just a bit intense? They were never this vivid on screen?

Mark


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm not attempting a drydock, but I just had a thought - if you are going thru the trouble of making it look suspended, why not do as you see in TMP? - attach it by way of the gangway ramp at the port side of the saucer! Sounds crazy, may be technically impossible, but maybe you could make that your primary support/power supply and have a couple other smaller, less invasive support spots... maybe connected to a couple of the honeycomb lights? There are a couple of boom-like poles that are floating around near the ship in some shots...

Crazy, but wonder if you'd thought of something like that.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

One thought though, aren't the greens of your strongback just a bit intense? They were never this vivid on screen?

 Mark[/QUOTE] Yes, I realize the color is not appropriate. This was the color suggested by the building instructions just to see what their suggestion would turn out like. I don't agree with it, but I'm leaving it at this: They're (Starfleet) still in the refit process... it's just their form of primer. (How 'bout that ?) Actually, I bought 2 of these kits, the 2nd being 1701-A, and I really didn't want to paint the same model the same way twice, so I thought I'd try it this way. If you look at other details, you'll see that other parts are not the right color either. At least you'll know why no one follows thaose painting suggestions that come with the kit. Thanks~

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Gunstar1 said:


> I'm not attempting a drydock, but I just had a thought - if you are going thru the trouble of making it look suspended, why not do as you see in TMP? - attach it by way of the gangway ramp at the port side of the saucer! Sounds crazy, may be technically impossible, but maybe you could make that your primary support/power supply and have a couple other smaller, less invasive support spots... maybe connected to a couple of the honeycomb lights? There are a couple of boom-like poles that are floating around near the ship in some shots...
> 
> Crazy, but wonder if you'd thought of something like that.



Oh, definately! Thats what I've been planning all along. In fact I'm worrking on the armatur right now. I'll have it ready soon, and I'll let you know how it turns out! It will be mounted through the side sauncer airlock and the gangway will hide that fact! -Thanks! ....Great minds...

-NemVia-


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

NemVia said:


> One thought though, aren't the greens of your strongback just a bit intense? They were never this vivid on screen?
> 
> Mark


 Yes, I realize the color is not appropriate. This was the color suggested by the building instructions just to see what their suggestion would turn out like. I don't agree with it, but I'm leaving it at this: They're (Starfleet) still in the refit process... it's just their form of primer. (How 'bout that ?) Actually, I bought 2 of these kits, the 2nd being 1701-A, and I really didn't want to paint the same model the same way twice, so I thought I'd try it this way. If you look at other details, you'll see that other parts are not the right color either. At least you'll know why no one follows thaose painting suggestions that come with the kit. Thanks~

-NemVia-[/QUOTE]

I have had some luck with the wal-mart craft department their apple barrel brand of paints acrylic paint i've used a regency blue with a little mixing to it and the most recent PL350 build (the build from from hell) i used a leaf green with a little mixing to it.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Final fitting of the armature....*

 Okay everyone! I finally was able to make my armature for mounting my PLE to the drydock, out of a single piece of metal! It will, in fact support the weight of the the ship! The wiring is now sealed into the ship and waiting for the final wiring to the drydock! All that's left is for me to do touch ups and add decals, then I'm free to start the drydock. I'll take some pics of the model fully lit as soon as I can. Can't believe this is actually going to work!
Let me know what you think.

-NemVia-

More pics at the website.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Looking pretty darn cool! Waiting patiently... :thumbsup:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

-Thanks.... and Thanx! Me too!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Guess What?! It's Done!!!!!!!*

:freak: WHEW! I finally finished! The PL Enterprise is done!!!!! Hope you like the pics! Let me know what you think! I need to be psyched up for the second part of the model - the DRYDOCK! These are some of the pics below... more on the website!

-NemVia-


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Looking awesome!!!

Can't wait to see the drydock. :thumbsup:


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Wonderful work. The last one rings a bell.... a dry dock bell


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet! Man, that's a real beauty. :thumbsup: 

'Course, every time I see such wonderful work on one of these kits it makes me that much more apprehensive about even opening the box for mine, let alone starting construction.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Very Nice. Especially the Aztec! One crtitique though, I noticed you didn't file off the pieces on the inside of the saucer windows that block the outer windows of said pieces. Or maybe you did, it just doesn't look like it. Your saucer windows appear dim along the outer part. Other than that! Awesome!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Fantastic! I love what you did! 

Not to pick a nit, While your execution is flawless, I have to take issue with the idea of the ship being "at warp" while in drydock. 

I know that the deflector and warp engines are begging to be lit, but in this context, I think it would be more "realistic" to have the deflector be amber and the warp engines powered down.

I hope this doesn't sound too critical, youv'e done some wonderfully original work


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks Awesome! Glad the gangway support works!

I'll defend NemVia on the engines being lit and deflector being blue in drydock -
not seen that way in the movie, but it is in the initial promotional photos (see attached). This image is also on his website as the final goal.

I'll be a critic on one thing though - why not use DLM impulse part? (I suppose it's not too late to fix that....)

Questions: about the aztek paint job.... on your web site it looks like you used blue painters tape and cut by hand/basic tools.... you mention at one point using the B&W reference pics (I agree...the most accurate for TMP detail)... what else did you use for reference? Anything other than the B&W pics? How much/which areas were more "creative" as a result of unclear source photos? Did you plan out any area using existing schematics or templates? What was your main source for secondary hull pattern?


----------



## 1711rob (Mar 15, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> Sweet! Man, that's a real beauty. :thumbsup:
> 
> 'Course, every time I see such wonderful work on one of these kits it makes me that much more apprehensive about even opening the box for mine, let alone starting construction.



Griff, Just keep telling your self I know i can i know i can i know i can,ooh and dont't foget the bottle of pain killers lol


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I dunno, Rob. How 'bout this? 

_Maybe I think I can. Maybe I think I can. Maybe I think I can...._ 




Gunstar1 said:


> Looks Awesome! Glad the gangway support works!
> 
> I'll defend NemVia on the engines being lit and deflector being blue in drydock -
> not seen that way in the movie, but it is in the initial promotional photos (see attached). This image is also on his website as the final goal.


Perhaps an "In Universe" explanation is that they were running tests on the Warp Engines and were only putting enough power to them for the warp field generators to come on line to test for coil integrity? 

Yeah, I'm a geek. :freak:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, since I haven't built the drydock, yet, I guess it could be said it that it's out for a spin around the solar system. Actually the "warp test" idea is the one I was using for the drydock setting. Although it's not complete as of yet, There will be a control panel that has a slider switch that will be labeled "Warp Drive - Test" as well as as slider switch for the impulse engines and deflector dish all labeled respectively "Test." If you notice on the close ups of the engines, there are in fact 7 blue leds each indicating a Warp Factor. The leds will light from front to back with each increase of the warp factor. The pics I've showed here are to show off the work that was done. As the model is fitted in the drydock, of course many of those features will not at one time or another be on or off! I hope to have the finished model at some Hobby shows in the near future.

As for the AZTEC question, for the most part I used any B/W photos that are available on line which are the easiest to follow for the design, for the Dorsal and torpedo deck and part of the top of the engineering section I have an awesome reference photo that can be seen in the ST:TWOK movie program. It shows one of the FX guys airbrushing the battle damage onto the torpedo bay. But it also shows a great deal of details on that area of the ship. Of course there was no way I would be able to put every single detail on there, but for the most part I put on what was important to see.

Some of the details on the outter edge of the bottom of the saucer are visible at the last shot of the Enterprise in ST:TMP. Basically I sketched a few notes and then just improvised the rest of the rim by varying the widths of the Blue tape.

For the top of the saucer surrounding the bridge, at the time I did this I didn't have any clear view shots, but the photo I have appears to have the same or similar details as the lower saucer so I duplicated what was on the lower saucer by the dome. Then I just made up a few patterns closest to the bridge area.

For the sides and lower part of the Engineering Hull I have a pretty good B/W reference pic of the studio model mounted on its armature. Unfortunately, only the person who now owns the studio model knows what details are on that piece. I therefore did the best I could usind 3 or 4 different shades of gray.
The rear of the engines that has the slanted details I pretty much used the Movie Pics as reference.

To get every detail correct would be nearly impossible unless you have the studio model right there with you or some very clear pics. Unfortunately I had to do it the hard way.

And about the lights, Sorry about some of those saucer pics, I took all the pics with an automatic digital camera. So, the camera kind of picks what it likes and sometimes drowns out more subtle details. Eventually I'll take some pics with my good ol' Nikon F-E2 and that will work out some of the lighting problems.

Anyway, Thanx for all the reviews! Appreciate the suggestions. Remember... I have another kit standing by so, I'll take those tips to heart and to the next PL Enterprise.

-NemVia- :wave:


----------



## Gunstar1 (Mar 1, 2007)

tag on my last question.....
did you first map out the pattern or did you do it more on-the-fly, tape-and-design as you go? (for example, getting the compound curves etc to work the way you wanted them to... did you use a preexisting grid, like penndragon's, or did you take random pieces of tape until you liked what you saw?) How you portray you methods on the saucer is clear, I'm wondering about the rest of the ship....


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

:tongue: OOPS! Yeh I guess I didn't answer that one. For the most part it was on the fly as far as the patterns, however to keep it line with the saucers Aztec pattern. If you look at some of the shapes you'll see that they're the arms of the Aztec design turned sideways on the Engineering hull with some variations in the size and thickness of the Patterns. I just cut certain amounts of tape and tried to make it look like it belongs with the design of the saucer pattern.

On the saucer section I carefully measured the pattern that was provided and then made a home made compass to cut the curves. There are pics of the compass on the PL Ent. Proj. All the vertical lines(Tape) from the bridge to the edges go from small to large and all the horizontal lines were done with the compass. Hope this helps.

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Time to Start building the Drydock*

 Okay, okay.... I think a week of relaxing from the refit is enough wasted time.... Actually circumstances dictated a break.... Anyway... I've begun mapping out the drydock based on what I've seen in ST:TMP, I have a basic design for the front of the twin overhead modules which can be briefly seen as Kirk and Scott approach the drydock. I'll just assume the rear end will mirror the front. I have also mapped out the side panels with only basic details at this point. After I make all of the light panels I'll worry about the details that are between each connection point and believe you me there's a sickening amount of them. Somehow I think doing the Aztec patterns on the ship are much easier to accomplish then detailing drydock. 

Anyway, the suggestion of the drydock being about 3.5' is a great starting point and seems to be a very easy way to scale out the rest of the model. Each of the side panels will be about 6 inches square. The top modules together will be about 15" in width and 1 1/4" thick. (I'm only basing this on approximations from what I'm seeing on the screen) The actual width will be approximately 23" wide with the curved sections in place. I haven't decided which material to use as of yet for the side structure, but I'm leaning toward brass tubing for it's strength. I'll be posting my sketchings on site by the end of the coming week to give an idea of what I'm shooting for. 

Please... Please... if you have suggestions or anything I can use by way of studio photos, BTS photos or any other references please direct me to them. It's a wonder to me why the Drydock model has so few BTS photos when I think it's one of the most interesting movie miniatures ever built. Too bad PL didn't have a 1/350 scale drydock model to go with the PLEnterprise. It would have saved a lot of time.

Thanx!

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*...and now, Part II.... the DRYDOCK*

 Well, now it's time to begin the real project for the PL Enterprise, which will actually be the Drydock of course! I have posted on my site a few new pics, a couple of home made reference pics and also what I've built so far. I'm starting with the overhead twin Modules. These will each measure 7"wide by 42" long and about an inch and a half thick. Together these modules will be about 15" wide. Massive amounts of details will be added. If anyone out there has any suggestions as to what details should be on this thing, let me know. In the meantime enjoy the pics.

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Drydock Update*

 I put a few new pics of the Drydock on our site. I'm building essentially 2 duplicate modles. They're just facing opposite directions. Let me know what you think.

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*DryDock update for 05/28/07*

 Hi Everyone! We have new pics of the Drydock progress on our site! I have a few pics with the armature and the upper part of the drydock in place and some with the PL Enterprise in place with the drydock. The size of the drydock seems to be close in scale. You'll have to let me know what you think. Thanx!
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Drydock Update 06/05/07*

 In this weeks update I've been working on the side light panels. No easy task. They take about 2 - 3 hours a piece. I do have 1 detailed and 41 to go, plus in our next update we will have some pics of the overhead module detailing, also no easy task. Let us know what you think. Thanks! 

-NemVia-


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow. You must have been pretty excited to see the two together ...!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Definitely starting to come together. 

I forget what you may have mentioned previously, but have you considered casting those pieces instead of scratchbuilding each of them...?


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Minor Drydock update*

 Well, I have had several suggestions to cast them, but I've never tried resin casting and because I'm in the middle of a project I don't think I'll try it at this point, so No is the answer for this project. I'm not worried about how long it'll take. As I build each unit it is getting quicker and easier. I've gone from 2.5 hours each to about 40 min eaxh using an assembly line approach. I "think" if all goes well, I'll be done with them by the end of the month. Just a couple of pics this month on the site. 1 pic is of the detailing I've started on the overhead modules and a couple of the finished light panels. More to come!

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Drydock update*

 Sorry it's been a while, but this drydock takes up a lot of time. I've finished detailing the exteriors of the light panels and will now finish up detailing the overhead modules,then I'll be able to start on the frames for the light panels. It's getting there. Slow but sure. I won't have the pics posted on the site for a couple weeks so check out what I have so far right here. I've done the math. There are 94 pcs of detail per panel, times 42 panels = 3948 individual pieces, so far.... sorry I got bored... but I think it's worth it. The pics below are several progression pics. Will post them on the site later next month. Let me know what you think. Thanks!

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

:freak: Yeh, yeh,,, I know... It's been a while since the last update..... Just too busy this summer to keep everything up to par, But in a couple of weeks I'll be posting our latest progress on the drydock modules.

In the meantime, I'm beginning my search for info as to what the exact color of the Drydock might be. Anyone have any ideas? I'm getting nearer to the point of spraying the model, so I'd like to be prepared. Even if someone has a good mix of colors let me know. Thanks and I appreciate any help on this. Will update soon so stay tuned!

-NemVia-


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

strictly assumption, but I always remember it being a terra cotta, primer color


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> strictly assumption, but I always remember it being a terra cotta, primer color



:thumbsup: Thats A Start! Thanx!
-NemVia-


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice. Awesome shuttle bay on the TOS E. And the shuttles themselves are too cool. I drooled looking at these photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Details, Details, Details*

 AAAAALLLLLRIIIIGHTY THEN.... After a month and a half of slaving away over these bits and pieces of detail, I've finally have an update! I think you'll like what you see in these new Drydock model pics! I know I did. I just hope it passes everyone's expectations. Please let me know what you think.

-NemVia-


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy smackers that is a lot of detail. Nice work on it Nem!


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

thats impressive and it could probably double as the canyon run on the death star too.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Light Panel Update*

 In this weeks update I've begun working on the Light Covers for the side panels. I have one good pic of one of the inserts that will go into these panels just to give an idea what the finished product will look like. There are 42 covers to be made so this will take some time. Next up date I should have all the panels opaqued and I can begin some of the wiring for these lights. Thanks for checkin'
-NemVia-


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Very, very nicely done. :thumbsup: Good to see stuff like this!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Light Panels - Update*

 In this Update, I've reviewed ST:TMP once again and found that there are more details (surprise, surprise) even on the fronts of the light panels. ( The original model builders sure went all out on the "Details" spree) Although Ive finished the frames for the light panel covers, I am now adding some minor detailing to each of these frames. I've also added the rear support rods for these light panels. Next I'll be opaqueing the panels then basecoating them so they'll be ready for their final color. Since I haven't been able to get any info as to what the true color is of ST:TMP drydock model, I've decided on a Model Master - 4675 Rust. This appears to match whats on the screen. After this is done, I'll be adding some reflective material to enhance the lights and then begin the wiring process. I've also started some test inserts for all of the light panels on the model. Those updates will come a little later on. The pics will show you what I mean. Stay tuned for more!
-NemVia


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Front Light panel frames*

 Okay, for this update, I finally finished the detailing on all 42 light panel fronts. I only have 3 pics this update, but I think they speak volumes as far as work is concerned here. The frames are opaqued and basecoated so they are now ready for their final "rust" color. Next I'll be working on the inserts for each of the lights, 112 in all. Also I'm starting to add reflective material on the insides of the backs of the panels to enhance the lighting effects. I'll also be starting in those "Gadget" things that are seen on either sides of the upper rear support rods.(Sorry about the improper use of the Treknology terms it's all I could come up with) Anyhoo.... it's getting there. Sooooooo, until next update......

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Need everyone's opinion...*

 In my latest "Drydock" update, I've begun adding the reflective material to the backs of the light panels, made the light panel inserts that will go on the front of each light and finally, I've begun airbrushing the Drydock's final color. I have a reference pic of an actual piece of a filming model that was used in ST:TMP. Based on this pic, I am trying to match the color. I would really be interested in knowing what you think of the work so far, especially the color! Let me know you thoughts! The Pics start on the "Drydock Page" beginning on page 6 under "New Pics". See you in the next update.

-NemVia


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Colors look pretty bang on, a little dark perhaps but you may be right about the lighting making it look a little off. I'll be curious to see how you mount the Enterprise to the drydock.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I like it alot! Beautiful work!!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll be curious to see how you mount the Enterprise to the drydock.[/QUOTE]
 In case you missed some of the other pics, check out pages 2 and 3 of the Drydock page. These will show how the ship will be mounted. Eventually the armature will be covered up with detailing so it will appear to be floating in the Drydock.

-NemVia-


----------



## jsnmech18 (Sep 26, 2006)

That is so far beyond cool! You are going to do a video flyby ala ST:TMP, with music and lights right? Please! 
I am blown away by the attention to detai. Well done!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

jsnmech18 said:


> That is so far beyond cool! You are going to do a video flyby ala ST:TMP, with music and lights right? Please!
> I am blown away by the attention to detai. Well done!


  Yeh, I've thought about that very thing. Must aquire a video camera, but it's on the list of things to do with this model. Thanks for the suggestion.
-NemVia-


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

jsnmech18 said:


> That is so far beyond cool! You are going to do a video flyby ala ST:TMP, with music and lights right? Please!
> I am blown away by the attention to detai. Well done!


Man, if I were you Nem I would have my hands all over that. Love doing work with film...yeah I wont get into that I will never stop talking, haha.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Light Panel LEDs*

 Right now I'm deciding which color LED I should use for the light panels. Below is a pic with a side by side comparison of the same panel, but with 2 different LEDs. Blue on the left, White on the right. Let me know what you think and what you might prefer. Right now I'm favoring the Blue. How about you?
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x55/NemVia/DrydockAug052.jpg


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Me for blue! Nice work!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks! 
I just wanted to add a pic of the studio model that might make the decision a little easier. Blue seems to be the way to go with this part of the model. Although where you see the yellow lights in the pic that is where I'm definately putting the white LEDs.
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x55/NemVia/PLEnterprise-1.jpg
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

okay, check out this pic below. Everything's not aligned yet, and this is a non flash photo, but I added the little pinholes to the inserts and used a white LED with a piece of blue gel over the center portion of the panels. does this look any better? 
-NemVia- 
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x55/NemVia/DrydockAug058.jpg


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Ever considered useing that lightsheet stuff?


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Have a few new pics on the site this week. I've begun the framework for the light panels. It was fairly easy to do the middle panels. I just used a pipe cutter to make the nice and even cuts on the tubes. Next will be the more difficult task of making the bends for the upper and lower tier frames. But now I'm beginning to see a light at the end of the tunnel. Getting closer and closer to finishing this baby. Let me know what you think! 
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: 
You guys gotta see these! 
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x55/NemVia/DrydockAug064.jpg 
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x55/NemVia/DrydockAug063.jpg 
http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x55/NemVia/DrydockAug062.jpg 
What do you think? 
-NemVia-


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm thinkin' that it would be criminal not to make a kit out of this

CRIMINAL, I tells ya!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry for the delay... Been busy the last few weeks. In my latest update I've got a couple new pics in the Drydock page. Only a couple of photos, but a lot of work has been done. Soon I'll have the LEDs added and a few test pics are on the way. 
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

For those of you who would be interested in a Drydock Model kit please take this Poll: 
http://z4.invisionfree.com/JR_Modeling_Forum/index.php?showtopic=1002 
Thanks. NemVia


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I've just added a few new pics of some details that I've added to the framework, plus I've started on the curved frames. Just 3 pics on page 8... Hope you enjoy! See you there!

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

More progress pics on our site. I've finished all the curved panel frames on the Drydock and I'm now ready to begin the wiring. It's starting to come together nicely. Let me hear from you! Thanx!
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I've finished 2 of the curved light panel tiers and thought I'd share 'em. Hope you like.
-NemVia-
http:www.NemVia.com


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Sometimes when I work on a project this big for such a long time, I eventually need a little break. So I made a composite pic of the PL Enterprise pulling away from the Drydock. This pic gives you an idea of what the final product will hopefully look like. I think it turned out pretty sharp. Hope you enjoy!

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Drydock Lighting Update*

In my "SITE" update this week, I've posted some new pics of how I'm wiring and lighting the Curved-frame light panels on the Drydock Project page for those of you who would like to know how this is being done. It may not be the best way to do this, but HEY.... IT WORKS! And that's all that matters right now. As always, there will be more updates soon. Hope you enjoy and Thanks!

-NemVia-

]


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

What an awesome project! Too cool!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Happy Friday Everone! 
In this Drydock Project update, I've finished the tensioning rods for all of the curved panel frames. I've reviewed TMP once again and noticed that there are very minor details to be added between the curved frames. The pics on page 10 show what I mean. I'm going to call these little squares that I've added junction boxes in which I can run additional wiring through in case I've left out some sort of lighting. I've also begun more detail work on the sides of the overhead modules. After recievening some very interesting pics of one of the Drydock Models that was used in one of the TV series, and auctioned off at Christie's, I was able to use those pics as a referent. At first I wasn't sure if this was going to look good, but when I took pics of it I thought it looked very good. I've left these pics a little larger so when you click on the "FULL VIEW" you can check out the details a little better. After I finish the detailing work, I'll be working on the Hangers on either sides of the modules. Hope you enjoy!!!!! Until the next update....

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Detailing the Overhead Modules*

In this update I just have some pics of how the detailing work is done on the overhead modules. Next will be the detailing on the front and rear ends of the modules. More to come soon!

-NemVia-


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Great work thus far, very methodical work on the repeditive parts, your a patient guy.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Canoehead. :wave:
I just enjoy building challenging complicated models, that's all...
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

In this weeks update of the Drydock, I've finished detailing both the fore and aft ends of the overhead modules and have primed them so I can apply it's final color. I've included a reference pic of the original filming model so you can see how the models compare. Next I'll be working on the visible interiors of the hanger bays on the modules then they will be connected to each other finally! Next, I'll start some of the wiring for the lighting effects. I'll have more pics of the finished paint job in the next update... so STAY TUNED!

-NemVia-


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow I didn't even know that the dry dock had much of an interior, well on the model that is. I like how this is comming together, I can't wait to see how the interior looks when lit and with some paint slaped on it.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Mr. Canoehead said:


> Wow I didn't even know that the dry dock had much of an interior, well on the model that is. I like how this is comming together, I can't wait to see how the interior looks when lit and with some paint slaped on it.


 Actually, the interior I'm speaking of is what is visible inside the hangers. Fortunately there will be too many wires and pipes on the inside of this baby to do a complete interior(THANK GOODNESS!)I would not want to tackle that! But, Paint job is coming soon! I, of course, will leave a post when that happens!
-NemVia-


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

NemVia said:


> Actually, the interior I'm speaking of is what is visible inside the hangers. Fortunately there will be too many wires and pipes on the inside of this baby to do a complete interior(THANK GOODNESS!)I would not want to tackle that! But, Paint job is coming soon! I, of course, will leave a post when that happens!
> -NemVia-
> http://www.NemVia.com


Mark, I've enjoyed watching your work on your site and had to join the board here. I thought others might be interested in this link I found of the original dry dock pieces being sold on ebay. I assumed that it had been scattered to the 4 corners but have a look.

http://cgi.ebay.com/STAR-TREK-I-STA...8443780QQihZ024QQcategoryZ37885QQcmdZViewItem


-Hue


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Overhead Module Hanger Bays complete*



hubert said:


> Mark, I've enjoyed watching your work on your site and had to join the board here. I thought others might be interested in this link I found of the original dry dock pieces being sold on ebay. I assumed that it had been scattered to the 4 corners but have a look.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/STAR-TREK-I-STA...8443780QQihZ024QQcategoryZ37885QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


Oh, WWWWOW! Those are great pics Hue!.... I just wish I had found those a few days earlier.... Unfortunately I already finished some of those details not knowing what certain details looked like! (Not your fault) Thanks for that glimpse, though.... There are many of the details I can still use. I really appreciate everyone who is looking for those tidbits for me!!!! Many thanks!
-Mark-

Now, onto current business....
Okay! I have a 17 new pics in this weeks update for you to enjoy. I've been working on a lot of the visible interior parts for the overhead modules. This includes the front hanger bays and the rear bay which reveals the possibility of this huge structure to also contain some storage areas for Shuttle craft, workbees, travel pods and cargo containers. I've also built some details for those little square recesses that are seen underneath the modules and I've begun some of the lighting and wiring that will help enhance this scratchbuild to a great degree and compliment the PL Enterprise when the two models are finally married together to make one awesome ( in my opinion ) model for all to enjoy. It's getting there little by little. In the next update, I'll have the light panels for the modules added in as well as more of the mark lighting. Stay tuned! And ENJOY!!!!!!

-Nemvia-


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

hate to be the one to bring this up, but on pic 140 of 141...the starfleet arrowhead is on backwards..


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> hate to be the one to bring this up, but on pic 140 of 141...the starfleet arrowhead is on backwards..


Yes, I know about that. In the PL Enterprise kit, there are 2 sets of decals one for 1701, the other for 1701-A, as you probably already know. I have 2 PLE kits and a lot of left over decals. The one in the pic, 140, is the one that goes on the Starboard side of the engineering hull on the refit and it is in fact a reversed Delta shield. So, I have two normal ones and 2 reversed. The Reversed ones are both on the rear hangers of the drydock and the normal ones are on the front hangers. Unless you look very close at my model, you really can't tell that it's the reversed one. The slot for the hangers are only about 3/8". I just figured this was a Star Fleet Facility and that it would be good to have familiar markings on the drydock that matched the docked vessels even if you can't quite make them out, at least you can see that it's there. Unfortunately, I never took pics of the normal ones before I sealed the hanger up, but that was a good catch! Thanks Lou!
-NemVia-


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I keeed because I love...

I'm glad to see that you are putting so much thought and attention into this drydock. 

Truth be told, I never wondered that much about what was in the top structure. but everything you shown makes complete sence. especially the garage for the work bees and inspection pods. 

I don't know that I would include as many shuttles, I figured the workers would get to work by transporter, but it does make sence that they might store whatever ship they were working on's shuttles in the dock so they would have more room to work on that ship's shuttlebay.

many kudos to you sir


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I keeed because I love...
> 
> I'm glad to see that you are putting so much thought and attention into this drydock.
> 
> ...


Yeh, there probably isn't a need for all of those shuttles in there, but it looks good. I guess I was thinking about what you might see on the lower decks of an aircraft carrier with all of the aircraft stored below. Just showing off some of Star Fleets hardware is all I was going for. I had four shuttles and no where to put them. I didn't want them on the Enterprise hanger because those shuttles are from the 1701-A version, ST:V. There are no official blueprints available, so that kinda gives me a lot of freedom. Just a side thought about workers using the transporter.... the Enterprise Transporters weren't working anyways during the refit due to just a "wee problem" so a shuttle or travel pod could be useful. I'm not sure the drydock was intended for just the Enterprise alone either. Other than it housing the Enterprise for refit there's no other info on the structure and what it could be used for. I'd hate to think they made this monstrosity for only one ship, you know? I guess if another heavily damaged vessel come in while the Big E was out
on a mission the shuttles could come in handy. It's all speculation of course. But I do appreciate your input. Thanks, Lou. Keep checking... there's more to come!
-Mark-
@NemVia


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lighting Test*

:woohoo:As of tomorrow, 5/11/08, It will be officially 1 year since I've begun work on the Drydock! Whew!!!!! Time flies..... In this weeks update I have 5 new pics in the Drydock page. 3 pics are lighting tests for the mark lighting underneath the overhead modules. I have to say, it looks sharp. I've also begun cutting the inserts and punching holes for lighting effects for the light panels. I have one pic that shows some of the wiring for this in the modules. Pretty soon I can mount it to the armature and begin the final building of the entire panel assemblies. More updates on that when the time comes. 
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Just a minor update this week. I've finished the wiring for the overhead module lights. I'll have some light test pics in my next update. All of the inserts are now in place. I'm now going to start building the connection points for the modules so they'll finally be 1 unit. Then I'll mount them to the armature frame so I can work on connecting the sides of the drydock to the overhead modules. Whatever those connector things are, or what ever they're for, there's over 540 of them. I have some ideas as to how I'm going to make them, so we'll see how this works out. I also am working on how the side frames will be supported by the modules. But It's coming along well. I've had a few setbacks due to the spring "Yard" clean-up, but once that's out of the way I can refocus on the Drydock. See you next update.

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone!!!! 
Sorry about the delay. It finally got warm and dry enough to get some yardwork done around the house. In this weeks Drydock update, I have 16 new pics for you starting on page 14. There have been a lot of annoying little details that I've had to finish up, but the modules are finally permanently together. YAY!!!! I can now start on preparing the sidepanels to be mounted and wired. In the next update I'll have a few lighting tests of the module lights without the obstructions of the Testors paint cans in the way. More to come, so stay tuned!!!

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I just added 4 more pics on page 15 of the DRYDOCK. These are the test lighting of the modules and a test shot of the model with one side of the side light panels in place.

-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

In this weeks update, I'm working on what I'm going to call "Power Distribution Modules" For the light panels. This is a detail thats seen on all of the side light panels on the upper support rods. There are 84 of these to be made. These will then be cemented to each of the panels, then a few more details will be added on the reverse sides once they're installed. After that I will be working on the connection pieces that will hold all of the panels together. I've been balking on this part because there will be over 560 of these to be made. After these pieces are all assembled, I can add a few strengthening rods to support the weight of the side panels, then I can finally paint all of the side structures then assemble them to the overhead modules. Don't get too excited though, it's still not quite finished. I still have to work on the work light booms, the work lights, the mooring emitters and also the gangway assembly that will marry the two models together. But hang in there, I'm getting close to finishing this baby. Until the next update... 

-NemVia-

http://www.NemVia.com


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Good to see you spare no detail on this project, she looks great
Just occured to me... are you planing on recreating the spot light effect? I think they used dental mirrors on the Studio


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Mr. Canoehead said:


> Good to see you spare no detail on this project, she looks great
> Just occured to me... are you planing on recreating the spot light effect? I think they used dental mirrors on the Studio


Well, I'm going to first use the lights that will be on the ends of those long booms you briefly see in TMP. Those appear to be spot lights on the ship or they're at least work lights of some sort and then I'll work from there. There are already over 100 lights (LEDs actually) between the 2 models and I also want to add the green and red running lights that are seen flashing as Kirks pod approaches from the front of the dock. So, with all of those lights shining, I might not need to add a lot of extra spot light effects. Besides, I really, really want to rap this model up and finish it asap now. Curse those details! We'll see how things go! Thanks for posting!
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I've finished adding all of the power modules (84 to be exact) to the upper support rods. These are all mounted on the inside of the frames. On the outsides I've added what appear to be tanks, I guess, of some sort. If you look closely on the flybys of TMP you'll see the Drydock is riddled with hundreds of these tanks all over the structure. Coming up I've begun working on the spindles (560 that I'm aware of) that will connect the structure frames to each other. I've found a unique way as to how to make these with a minimum effort. I think you'll be pleased with my solution. I should have at least one of the sets of 10 done be the end of this coming week. Until then keep checking the site! Thanx!

~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Building the Spindles*

I have 10 new pics posted in the Drydock Project on the last page. I'm now working on the "Spindles" which connect the frames to each other. Originally I counted 560 of these spindles, but now I've changed the number, at least at this point, to 490. I have one set of these completed using flat washers and finishing washers and dowels to make the correct shape of the spindles. If you look at the pics you'll see that when these pieces are combined the final shape appears very close! Hopefully I'll have all of these elements finished withing the next two weeks! Let me know what you think. See you next update~! 

~NemVia~


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

You definately got patients to takle all these repeditive parts, I'd loose my mind.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks, Mr. Canoehead!

In this weeks update, I've finally assembled one complete side of the panel frames along with the spindle assemblies. New Pics on the Sorry it took so long for this update, but the spindles took quite a long time to finish. I'll be starting on the other side of the panel frames as soon as I post this. Hopefully, by next week I'll be able to have these assemblies painted and begin mounting them to the overhead modules. It's getting exciting now! I can't wait to get the Enterprise into this thing! Until the next update.... Keep checking the site!

~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Test Lighting the side panels, Painting, and Dry-transfers*

Todays Drydock pt II update has 3 pics in it. I have finally connected together all of the light panels and have a test lighting pic. They're all working good! That will be the last time you see the panels frames in "WHITE". I began spraying the panels and frames on Monday. It takes about 2 to 2 1/2 hours per side to have everything completely painted. By "side" I mean inside and outside. There are so many details to paint so it takes a lot of time to make sure everything is covered. I just finished the final touch-ups today (Wednesday). Next I'm now adding some of the numberings that are seen on the backs of the light panles. There is only One panel in ST:TMP that the numbers are completely visible on the screen. I'm using White Dry-Transfers to add this finish touch. In the next update I'll have the front of the light panels with their inserts in place, then I'll begin working on the work booms, and work lights as well as starting on the Gangway mechanism and also the top parts of the overhead modules! See you next update!

~NemVia~

]


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I have added just one pic in Drydock pt. II. I have finished putting the inserts and colored gels on the entire port side frame. (21 panels) I added the pic to show how much closer I am to finishing this project. Now I'm working on the Starboard side and should have that finished by the end of next week. Then I can start assembling the frames to the overhead modules! Enjoy the pic and see you in the next update!

~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Just an update. As of today I now have all of the panel frame covers in place for both sides. I'm not addding a new pic at this point because it is identical to the other side. If you haven't seen the first side then check out my website. I have to do a little bit of re-soldering for some of the panels due to connection problems, but they're basically done. Now I'm going to be adding the spindles to the overhead modules, then I need to add some re-enforcement to the armature to hold the weight of the ship and the drydock. After that I should be able to put the panelframes together with the overhead modules, then I can start on the booms and other details. I also will begin working on the final wiring and the roof of the overhead modules. Hang in there, people! I'm getting there!
~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I've added 2 new pics to Drydock pt II. The final details for the underside of the Overhead modules has been added. I'm now completely finished with that part of the model. I've also added some re-enforcement for the modules armature. This will help support the weight of the panel frames. I'll get a picture of that in there by the next update. Now, I will be working on the models mounting box which will house the entire model for when I transport it hopefully to model shows. I need to do this now because once I assemble the panel frames to the overhead modules, it will be very difficult to move the model around. Plus I'll have a stable surface to work on the additional details and wiring that will be added when the re-fit model gets added. Stay tuned! More to come!

~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Starting on the Mounting Base*

Today I started building the base for a box that will shroud the Drydock model. The box will be used to protect the model during transport. Hopefully to a few model shows. I'm making the top and sides with hinges so the box can be opened as a display case. I will be lining the base and sides with black velvet material. Black velvet absorbs light so it will be easier to photograpgh the model from different angles and it will appear to be hanging in space. At least that's the idea. I'm also adding some castors so that the box can be safely moved on the floor. After I finish this box it will be easier for me to do the finally assembly and wiring of the entire model, including the PL Enterprise. Once these are in place I can start building those hexagon lights, the booms and the other spot lights and better judge their size and distance from the ship. I'll have more pictures in a few days, but now everything is winding down to completion. Keep checking! More to come!

~NemVia~


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

How you can do this level of work without going (pick one) going insane, blind, arthritic, etc...You must be some kind of superman with microscopic vision and tweezers for fingertips! Absolutely amazing!!!!!

Of course the real question is; what's next?

Recon


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

uscav_scout said:


> How you can do this level of work without going (pick one) going insane, blind, arthritic, etc...You must be some kind of superman with microscopic vision and tweezers for fingertips! Absolutely amazing!!!!!
> 
> Of course the real question is; what's next?
> 
> Recon


:freak: I think I'd pick INSANE!!!! 'Cause it's driving me to that point! I doubt I'll ever do this level of complexity again, so I thought I'd make this effort a good one. I've always wanted to build this model every since I saw a smaller version of it, scaled to the AMT/ertl kit, at a Star Trek Convention. Glad you liked the pics. I have a bunch more coming within the next hour or so, so stay tuned!
-NemVia-


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Big Update For The Drydock Today!*

BIG UPDATE TODAY! I've added 19 new pics to the Drydock pt II page! I've finished the important part of the drydock display stand and I've assembled the starboard side of the panel frames. I've also added the PL Enterprise and did a few test pics with the model in place. It's looking sharp! Before I can add the other side of panel frames, though, I have to work on the gangway tunnel and a few other pieces that need to be added before the Enterprise can be enclosed in the Drydock. I hope everyone who visits enjoys these pics. It just means I'm that much closer to finishing my dream model! Please leave any comments you wish! I'll see you on the next update!

~ NemVia~


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

This thing is just really beautiful! It's been a long haul, but you've got to be proud of how it's all turning out. Super Job!

Todd


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope you can get your hands on a Hi-Def camcorder so you can recreate the Refit introduction scene from TMP, who knows Paramount may call on you when they fianlly convert the ST movies into blue-ray.


----------



## bkoski (Apr 26, 2005)

Fantastic job - stunning! You've shown us, that with effort, it can be done. Bravo!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Uh ... um ... <babble incoherently> ...bbbrbbrrb ... :drunk:

Wow. :thumbsup:


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Incrediable work!!!!
You must have the patience of a Zen Buddist (or something like that)*

Just one question...What's next?

RECON

*EO note: I mean no offense to any Zen Buddist out there


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey!!! Thanks Guys!!!! Appreciate the comments!!!


I've started building those 6 sided light panels and added some lighting details. I have 7 new pics on the site of how these are being built. These pieces are very tough to make and I've tried several ideas as to how to build them, but it's just one of those details I'm going to have to go around because I can't find what I need to build them. Hope you like the alternative instead.
~NemVia~


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

It looks fine to me. I'm interested in how they'll look lit up. Should be pretty bright.

Nice lookin' Fender amp back there. Which model is that? What do you play?

Todd


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Prowler901 said:


> It looks fine to me. I'm interested in how they'll look lit up. Should be pretty bright.
> 
> Nice lookin' Fender amp back there. Which model is that? What do you play?
> 
> Todd


 Thanks Todd! It'll just be effects lighting, so I doubt it'll be too bright. It's the look that I'm going for.

BTW the amp in the pic is a bassman 100, I also have a fender stage 100 guitar amp, 1 Electric guitar, 1 bass guitar, 2 keyboards some effects, mics and a korg recording studio. I play a little of each and mess around on the studio every now and then, when I get tired of working on models. I'm about due for a recording session especially after working on this project.... but thats another topic....

~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Starting on the work boom pivots and the travel pod dock...*

 Got a little more done today. I've built and drilled out holes on the pivots for the work booms and I've started on the travel pod dock that is connected to the outsode of the gangway. I have the Light booms finished and will start wiring by the end of the week. Just a few more details to complete here and then I can begin the final assembly of the entire Drydock. Hang in there... She's nearing her finish.
~NemVia~


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Fantastic work!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lighting the Work Booms and Pivots*



Opus Penguin said:


> Fantastic work!


Thanks Guys!

I've now begun lighting the Work booms and the 6 sided panels. I've added some fiber optics to save on LEDs. This also helps to add more lighting effects for the model. On page 5 you can see how the optics will light up the ends of the work booms. More to come later!

~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Work Booms and Pivots and other details*


I've added 5 new pics of some of the details that will be added to the boom pivots and the six small panels that are seen as the travel pod passes the outside of the drydock. Also a closup of this detail is seen as the Enterprise pulls out of Drydock. I'm still working on the Spot light cannons or whatever those things are on the bottom of the drydock. I guess they could be the moorings that you here mentioned, but I don't know. I'll have some pics of those hopefully by the end of next week.

~NemVia~

The Pic below is the detail that I'm speaking of:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I've now started on the Spot light turrets that are seen at the very bottom of the drydock. 3 new pics are on the last page. Next I'll add wiring and LEDs, then I'll opaque all of the new parts I've just finished and paint them their final color. Then I can finally work on the Gangway and begin assembling the last panel frames to the overhead modules. 

~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I've added 15 new pics for the Drydock pt II. I've finished up some of the detailing on the spot lights, work booms, work lights, and the misc. panels. I've also added some dry transfers to a few of the pieces. I've also started working on the part of the Drydock that I've been looking forward to since I've started working on this project and that is the "Gangway" that will connect the Enterprise to the drydock. By the next update I'll have that detailed a little more and painted up. Then I can start adding these pieces to the model and finally enclose the drydock around the Enterprise! More to come! 

~NemVia~


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been doing a lot of work on the Drydock these last 2 weeks. I have 12 new pics that show off some very nice views of the model, thus far. I've begun wiring the PL Enterprise to it's connectors and have run the wires up to the overhead modules. I've also painted the Gangway. Next I'll finish building the coverings to hide the wiring and then I'll start to add the work booms and lights. I had to add some re-enforcement rods to the side panels to support the weight of the panels and to help straighten them out. It will also keep the model together so I can move it around without worry during transport. These rods will be painted later on. I also have some good news for those of you who didn't care much for the green color on the Enterprise "Strong-back". (I know I didn't really care for it and the more I thought about it... I REALLY didn't care for it.) Sooo... I decided to make the color a lot more subtle as seen on ST:TMP. This also harmonizes with the rest of the Aztec detailing. You know it's there, but it doesn't jump out at you. In the next few weeks I'll also be making a cover for the model box so it will be safe when it's stored or being moved. Stay tuned. It's nearly done! 

~NemVia~


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

NemVia wrote "I also have some good news for those of you who didn't care much for the green color on the Enterprise "Strong-back". (I know I didn't really care for it..."

I always loved the green, but it is YOUR model... and whatever you have done has looked just downright amazing! 

Thanks for the pics and updates


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

hubert said:


> NemVia wrote "I also have some good news for those of you who didn't care much for the green color on the Enterprise "Strong-back". (I know I didn't really care for it..."
> 
> I always loved the green, but it is YOUR model... and whatever you have done has looked just downright amazing!
> 
> Thanks for the pics and updates


Thanks hubert! Yeh, I thought it didn't match what was seen on the screen of ST:TMP. I just wanted to tone it done a bit. Maybe my next refit model I'll go back to that green again.
NemVia


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

I know the updates have been a little slow the last few weeks, but I am working on a lot of the wiring for the Drydock. I've run into a few snags that slowed me down a bit, but I should have some new pics for you shortly. I have almost one side of the model wired and I did a test lighting in the dark and let me tell you the model looks stunning under it's own lighting. I'll get a picture of that posted in the next few days. I still need to add some re-enforcements to the side panels to keep them from swaying when the model is moved. I'm adding the work booms on and the work lights. The trick is to hide the wiring and make it look like its part of the detailing. I'll add another update when these details are completed. Stay tuned!

~NemVia~


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Looking very very good! But could it be that your dry dock ist a bit too large when it comes to scale with the Refit? She looks kind of lost in that structure.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Garbaron said:


> Looking very very good! But could it be that your dry dock ist a bit too large when it comes to scale with the Refit? She looks kind of lost in that structure.


:You know, I only realized that fact when I attached the side panels to the overhead modules. I was hoping I was wrong, but I reviewed TMP and saw that I had oversized it a bit. In my initial notes of building this model I was following the measurements scaled out by another modeler. I'm not blaming him, of course, because I should have double checked everything. However the difficulty in scaling this model out was that I had no exact reference other than the movie. So when I started building the side panels I think I botched the curved frames which made the sides hang down a little lower than expected. I can see too that it is a little wider than in the movie as well. But, it's too late to change all of that now. It's only off by a little and depending on the angle you view it from it looks to be tollerable. When I get the work booms and lights in there it will fill in some of the space. Sorry for the error. Sometimes that happens when you build everything from scratch and no good source material to rely on is readily availible. But still... I haven't seen anyone else attempt this monster (not to toot my own horn or anything) of a project, but at least they can learn from my mystakes which is the whole point of me posting this project on the webpages. Thank you for your feedback. If I every build another one of these(HAH) I'll be a little more careful. I do have to point out though, that those who have never examined the movie closely or have seen my model up close have very little or no idea the scale is off. I've recieved some nice compliments from immediate friends and relatives about the look of the model itself. Unless one is a hard-core scrutinizer of such things no one will really know the difference. Now that you've seen the model "up 'til now" I know you're going to want to see it finished, so keep checking. It will be done if it kills me!
Thanks again.
~NemVia~


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey don’t apologize! 
You are doing fabulous work with that dry dock! And I may be one of the few that have scrutinised the Refit and the dry dock endlessly for years and when something is off on either of them can tell there is something wrong. 

As for building the dry dock. I always wanted to build one myself and had initially planed on building one for the L Refit… well until I opened the box of that model monster size wise. I simply have hardly any display space to show the PL Refit as of now yet alone the Refit AND a scale dry dock! This would fill about half of my living room an I guess the occasional female population would have some argument against that 

Here is hope I’ll go back to building the PL Refit anytime soon.. the sheer cost of materials and problems getting required colors etc since hobby stores closed down here is what keeps me from giving the Pearl Lady what she deserves.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Man I don't think anyone is gonna have bad things to say...This project is just beyond my words

I can't wait to see this done and all lit up and blinking.

Great work


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Guys!! All of your input is appreciated! I can't wait 'til it's finished as well. Like I said there is some wiring difficulties with the booms, but I'm working that out. Hang in there!
~NemVia~


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah. It's just freakin' incredible, isn't it :freak: I'm amazed each and every time I check out your shots. WOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Drydock Portside Lighting test.*

This update has the first lighting test pics of the port side of the drydock. All of the pics you will see here are lit "ONLY" by the lighting from the Drydock model. There was no additional lighting used to enhance the pics. Just imagine how it will look when the top and starboard side lights are working. As of this update, none of the wiring for the PLE is hooked up as of yet. First I'll finish the wiring for the drydock, which should take another week or so, then I'll start running the controll switch wiring to a control panel which will allow the individual groups of lights, including the ships to turned on and off at any given time. Stay tuned! More to come soon!

~NemVia~
more pics on our website


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

You know, I'm running out of superlatives here... :freak: I'm in awe of what you've done. I'm seriously at a loss for words. You must be so proud of how it is turning out. GREAT WORK!!

Todd


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

If you like those pics... Check out this next update!
This weeks update I have 12 new test lighting pics. I have all of the details finished including the detailing for the armature. All I have left to do now is attach the topsides and build the control panel for both models. In the NEW PICS all of the drydock's lights are now on. All of the pics are once again are illuminated by the drydock lights ONLY. In the next update I'll have the drydock and the Enterprise lights all on. Stay tuned.

~NemVia~


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Do me one favour yes?.. 

Turn on the lights of the Enterprise and re do the final 4 shots!.. PLEASE!!!!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Garbaron said:


> Do me one favour yes?..
> 
> Turn on the lights of the Enterprise and re do the final 4 shots!.. PLEASE!!!!


:wave:Roger that! As soon as I finish the final wiring for the PLE I'll re-shoot those pics for ya.... give me another week or two. I know I can't even wait myself.
~NemVia~


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

NemVia, words cannot describe how fantastic this project is. My hat is off to you sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jun 17, 2005)

I've been following your buildup from the beginning and I gotta admit I couldn't imagine this would become a really convincing model of the drydock scene - despite all the tremendous work you put into that project. 

Glad to see I was totally wrong. There have been fantastic buildups of the PL refit in the last months but those pics of the refit in drydock, illuminated, with open hangar and all this, definately have the greatest TMP-effect I have seen so far! It looks perfect in scale, in tone, and illumination and it just has the "mood" of the real thing. (Every time I see those pics I can't get that drydock-scene-music out of my head for a couple of hours...)

Just amazingly, incredibly fantastic! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

This is incredible work! This looks exactly like the fimling miniature. I wish I had the dedication and money to do this.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

> This is incredible work! This looks exactly like the fimling miniature. I wish I had the dedication and money to do this.
> 12-03-2008 06:57 AM
> Captain Chaos I've been following your buildup from the beginning and I gotta admit I couldn't imagine this would become a really convincing model of the drydock scene - despite all the tremendous work you put into that project.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks guys! As soon as I finish up the control panel for both models I'll post new pics with all of the lights functioning. If you can think of any camera angles that you'd like to see mimicked from ST:TMP let me know.
~NemVia~


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd just like to add my kudos for the work that you've done, as well as thank you for posting those pics. Something for one to aspire!


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

NemVia said:


> Wow! Thanks guys! As soon as I finish up the control panel for both models I'll post new pics with all of the lights functioning. If you can think of any camera angles that you'd like to see mimicked from ST:TMP let me know.
> 
> This one is one of my personal favorites, thus far.
> ~NemVia~
> http://www.NemVia.com


Wonderful work


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Here are a few front angle shots


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Are you sure that's not the studio model?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Stunning presentation. Bravo!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

niiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

drewid142 said:


> niiiiiiiiiiice!





Carson Dyle said:


> Stunning presentation. Bravo!





robcomet said:


> Are you sure that's not the studio model?





Paulbo said:


> Wow. Just wow.


Thank you, thank you, thank you~!
I wish It was a studio model, but no.... its only 42" long. (Only 42" - LOL)
As soon as I finish the switchboard for the lighting effects, I'll post a few more pics with all of the lights functioning. Almost there... Really! This Time!
~NemVia~


----------



## Miek (Jan 29, 2008)

*Enterprise and docking bay*

one word... amazing!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank Miek!
I should have a few new updates of the control panel and wiring within the next week or so.... please keep checking!
~NemVia~
http://www.NemVia.com


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Outstanding work!

You really brought something new and exciting to the table. and did it with style

Are you _sure_ you can't make a kit out of it?


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Drydock - FINISHED!*

:woohoo:Good News Everyone! The ST:TMP is now officially finished! I have 32 new pics of my now fully lit model! I've taken pics from as many angles as Icould think of. You can click on all of the photos to enlarge all of the details. I purposely left them this way for that reason. I hope you enjoyed following me on this project and will stick around fro my next one. I will be editing the drydock pics down to only one page to allow room for more pics of future projects, so if you wondered what has happened to them this is your heads up! Thank you to all of those who followed the building of this monster project and thanks for your patience! If you would like to see the model in person, I am planning on bringing it to a few model conventions. If you could assist me in finding a few hobby shows in the Chicagoland area please let me know when and where. Maybe we can meet and say "Hi" Stay tuned for my next project!

~NemVia~


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Stunning!

EDIT... had to come back and add more words... it is so stunning that the words to describe how stunned I am escape me! WOW. GREAT WORK!


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow!!

You must have admired her for sometime after lighting her up, front row seat with the pop and pocorn.

When is the video gonna be released?


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :thumbsup: You've got to be so proud of your accomplishment. I remember when you started it. Wow! Simply spectacular. I'm looking forward to your next project.


----------



## NJFNick (May 22, 2004)

Er...... WOW!
How the hell am I supposed to enjoy my own modeling creations when this standard exists?

Fantastic. You are an absolute credit to our hobby!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Mr. Canoehead said:


> Wow!!
> 
> You must have admired her for sometime after lighting her up, front row seat with the pop and pocorn.
> 
> When is the video gonna be released?


Yeah, my wife had to drag me away from it a few times.... I think she was a little jealous.
NemVia


----------



## Robert-el (Sep 6, 2008)

*Drydock images*

I'm jealous. It's something I'd dreamt of doing for many years. Masterfully achieved.
Robert.


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Holy COW!!!! Hands down, gotta be the most impressive model build of the Enterprise! and it's drydock! Wow!! Can you say museum piece?


----------



## Dale Jackson (Feb 25, 2009)

Holy COW!!!! Hands down, gotta be the most impressive model build of the Enterprise! and it's drydock! Wow!! Can you say museum piece?

edit: I would say this is the ONLY build of the drydock that I know of in existence.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Guys! I'm selling the Drydock on e-bay for those who might be interested.
Mark.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

NemVia said:


> Thanks Guys! I'm selling the Drydock on e-bay for those who might be interested.
> Mark.


One of my youtubers pointed that fact out to me this afternoon. I was shocked to see how little you are asking! I hope you get far more than that paltry starting bid. This was months of your life. I hope it gets a good home!

Be well,
Tom


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

NemVia said:


> Thanks Guys! I'm selling the Drydock on e-bay for those who might be interested.
> Mark.


No.....surely not! 

If I only had the cash resources that I used to have... No matter, I don't have the room to keep it even if I did.

I just can't believe that you're parting with something you put so much work into. I still look at the model and can't believe that it's much smaller than the actual filming model. So much detail that you can barely tell them apart.

As someone said earlier, it's more like a museum piece rather than a scratch built model. Someone's going to be very lucky to have this.

Bryan


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Mr NemVia,

I'm totally at a lost for words....................................
Something to be truly proud of indeed! :thumbsup:I definitely have room for it but not the funds. Too bad you don't have a payment plan.
-Jim


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

That really is beautiful work.


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*The loss of Russ Simpson*

I just wanted to inform everyone that I found out that as of last Wednesday, Russ Simpson the builder of the original ST:TMP drydock had passed away. I did have brief contact with him via e-mail and was hoping to meet him in person. But alas, our paths would now never meet. The drydock, to me was an awesome accomplishment for movie models. It was a great inspiration to me and others to build our own highly detailed models from scratch. Thank you Russ for your wonderful contributions to the movie world. You've inspired us all to keep at it!
~Mark~


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

My God, that is just truly inspirational work! WOW!!!


----------



## NemVia (Jan 6, 2007)

*Drydock gets a facelift*


It's been a while since I've posted anything concerning the Drydock model, but I've been adding some finishing touches to the final model. So far, I've added some more detailing work to the support armature and finally painted it the appropriate color. I've fixed or restraitened all of the tensioning rods around the light panels, hid the wiring for all of the lights a lot better by painting them and adding harnesses around the cables. I've just about repainted the entire drydock model to even out the color. Next I rebuilt the control panel so that it now fits underneathe model and can be pulled out like a drawer. I redid all of the black velvet to hide the display case a lot better and also made a plexi-glass dust cover to protect the entire model. Next I've added about 60-70 1/350 scale crewmembers both to the drydock and Enterprise hangers to give a better appearance of scale to the ships. Finally I've begun working on a set of work bees with scratch-built harnesses to tote the cargo containers to and from the drydock along with 4 new travel pods that I purchased from Don's Light & Magic. I will then be suspending these items with a very thin steel wire thats painted flat black. You can see all of the pics in my photo gallery under "Drydock gets a facelift" Album.

Let me know what you think
~NemVia~


----------

